# Aerolin Spray - Salbutamol



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

Hi Expats!

As a chronic asthmatic I need to ask if its possible to buy Salbutamol inhalators over the counter in Spain with out a prescription, or if I should just bring with me the right amount needed for the time we'll be in Spain. 

Also if you can buy them over the counter how much are they? 
Cheers in advanced.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

ronny333 said:


> Hi Expats!
> 
> As a chronic asthmatic I need to ask if its possible to buy Salbutamol inhalators over the counter in Spain with out a prescription, or if I should just bring with me the right amount needed for the time we'll be in Spain.
> 
> ...


Hi Ronny. The rules of prescriptions change according to the area you live in. Do you know where you're going to live? If you want to be on the safe side, the best is to bring your own. When I moved here, I brought many repeats of all my Canadian meds, and slowly substituted as I ran out.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

In case you're wondering the Spanish name for salbutamol, it's the same for the generic (salbutamol), but there are different names for brand names. Here you go:

Salbutamol - Drugs.com


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

ronny333 said:


> Hi Expats!
> 
> As a chronic asthmatic I need to ask if its possible to buy Salbutamol inhalators over the counter in Spain with out a prescription, or if I should just bring with me the right amount needed for the time we'll be in Spain.
> 
> ...


Relatives who have visited us here who use inhalers for asthma have bought two or three at a time to take home as they are available to buy over the counter, quite a bit cheaper than paying the UK prescription charge. It is a while since anyone last bought one but as best I remember they were around €7-8.


----------



## slatts (Sep 17, 2013)

*Inhalers*

I buy ventolin over the counter in Spain for about 4 euro each


----------



## Sherrie (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi ronny333,

Yes, you can definitely buy Ventolin/Salbutamol over the counter in Spanish pharmacies. 

Where I live, in Málaga, they cost 29 cents with a prescription and €2.93 if you pay full price. I don't know if the price varies across the country, but that's how much they cost here at the moment. 

I say at the moment, because prices of meds tend to fluctuate throughout the year. For example, my Seretide inhaler (which used to cost €96 euros - no, that's not a typing error!), now only costs a little over €61 euros. However, because I get it on prescription, it only costs €4.24, whereas it used to cost a little over a euro. 

I can't remember how much my other inhalers (Becotide and Atrovent) cost, but they're both less than €5 if you buy them over the counter without a prescription.

Hope that helps.


----------

